# My Kindle 2 with DecalGirl skin



## SimonStern2 (Feb 26, 2009)

The installation was pretty easy, I was surprised at HOW easy actually. I was able to peel up a corner and reposition it, and it seems to be holding perfectly fine.

The fit is not 100%, but it is DAMN close. Some of the buttons are a LITTLE off, but it is very good. I have a close up here:



The lables on the buttons are reprinted on the decals, which is a VERY nice touch. Overall, it is a very nice kit and it was very professionaly packaged and shipped. I am VERY happy with the results.

It is the "Absolute Power" skin available here:
http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,19097.htm


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

Oooh! Thanks for posting! I just ordered that skin for my K1. It suggests silence, secrecy, mystery...all that fun stuff!


----------



## yingxuebailang (Mar 2, 2009)

ohh.. I like your screensaver, can you post the pic for it?? 

Thanks


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

yingxuebailang said:


> ohh.. I like your screensaver, can you post the pic for it??
> 
> Thanks


That's one of the screensavers that comes with the Kindle 2. One of the few new ones in the group.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## SimonStern2 (Feb 26, 2009)

I like the roses!  Very cool.  (I don't think I'd get them for MY Kindle though    )


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

That is really gorgeous!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Both of those skins are gorgeous but I really like the roses one!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Here is my K2 with DecalGirl's DissArray.



and the back


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I love the clean lines and how beautiful the Kindle2s are with their skins! But I am still enamored of my Kindle 1!


----------



## kguthrie (Feb 23, 2009)

Good looking skin.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

ohhhh, very nice looking.


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Here is my K2 with DecalGirl's DissArray.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I just ordered this one. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

You are very welcome.
I think that disarray is VERY attractive.
My pictures are slightly out of focus, so the K2 looks better than the pictures.
Quite nice......now I have to decide about keeping the Amazon black cover or purchasing a mocha medge prodigy.
Decisions, Decisions.


----------



## jimbellow (Mar 13, 2009)

Some of these look good... does the decal width affect usage at all?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

No.
The thickness is not noticeable.
And the decal only covers parts that are not moveable.
Works great and provides a surface that will not get dirty or scratched.
And looks a lot better than plain old white.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow. These are really nice. It's amazing how one device can look so different.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Wow. These are really nice. It's amazing how one device can look so different.


That is what I like about covers and skins. You can take the basic Kindle and personalize so that it is like no other.


----------



## kittykindle (Mar 25, 2009)

Helo , those all look beautiful, I have a question or 2, where did you get the K2 scren savers and how did you instal them? I am dying for some new ones. Thank you in advance.


----------

